

Layouts [OSX/Alfred extension to manipulate windows] - hiperlink
http://projects.jga.me/layouts/

======
alexpopescu
It's great that Alfred got a window manager. I've been looking into so many
that I've forgotten their number and names. But for the last couple of months
I've been using Slate[1] and it does everything I needed -- actually I'd love
to have a restore initial size action, but I can live without it for now.

[1]: <https://github.com/jigish/slate>

